

Forget Windows Media Center: Use a Free Linux-Based Media Center System - aynlaplant
http://www.howtogeek.com/163376/forget-windows-media-center-use-a-free-linux-based-media-center-system/

======
sjs1234
Does xbmc stream to an Xbox? Or is the name unrelated to the game device? It
doesn't really say. The article seems to argue i should switch from my current
windows media center then goes on to ask which half of what it already does do
I want to keep?

By far the thing of most concern for me would be the channel guide, and that
is not addressed here.

